
"Nudges": Short, simple, animated Creative Thinking Techniques - ostrichpincher
http://creativitips.com/
======
kes
If you like this, try out the original Oblique Stratagies:
<http://www.rtqe.net/ObliqueStrategies/>

~~~
ostrichpincher
Thx for the tip kes!

